# Wie eng darf eine Armbanduhr sein?



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,

 Ich hab zu Weihnachten eine Uhr bekommen... 

 hab vorher nie eine getragen und mag sie halt gerne eng, nur dumm das meine Meine Hand an schwillt... frage ist das anfangs normal? sie ist nicht extrem eng halt nur das sie nicht rutscht... 

Mein Vater hat sie auch Eng an, und der hat das Problem nicht^^ 

also PLS Help xD

auch wenn das komische frage ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

ähm also anschwellen sollte die hand natürlich nicht wenn das passiert nimm lieber das nächste loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne armbanduhr darf ja auch bissl locker sitzen :/ oder mach dir selber ein loch zwischen dem wo deine hand anschwillt und dem nächst größeren (hast du keine armbanduhr mit lederarmband dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen >.<


----------



## EspCap (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab meine immer 1-2 Stufen unter der, bei der es mir fast den Arm abschnürt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du bisher keine anhattest musst du dich einfach daran gewöhnen, das wird schon.
Und nein, er hat keine mit Lederarmband wenn ich mich recht erinnere ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Dezember 2009)

Man sollte sie um 45° in jede Richtung drehen können, ohne Gewalt anwenden zu müssen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Dezember 2009)

Armbanduhren für Dummies:

- Wenn du den Arm locker nach unten fallen läßt und wenigen Sekunden später die Uhr auf den Betonboden scheppert....dann war sie zu locker.
- Wenn sich deine Hand zunächst blau grün und letzendlich schwarz verfärbt und anfängt schlecht zu riechen... dann war sie zu eng.
- Wenn du lauter kleine Pustelchen bekommst, verschiedene Körperteile anschwellen und du schwer Luft bekommst...dann hast du eine allergeische Raaktion gegen deine Uhr.
- Wenn du absolut gar keine Beschwerden hast aber auch die Uhrzeit nicht ablesen kannst...dann hast du vergessen sie anzuziehen.
- Wenn du nachts plötzlich Bekannschaft machst mit dunkel gekleideteten Leuten die dir ihr Schnitzwerkzeug an die Kehlen halten und deine Uhr haben wollen....dann war sie zu teuer.
- wenn du dich dauernd schlapp fühlst, kaum noch vernünftig vorwärtskommst und immer kurzatmig bist...dann hast du die Standuhr umgebunden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. Dezember 2009)

Ach, wenn man keinen verwendungszweck für die Hand mehr hat, kann man die Armbanduhr eigentlich so feste schnüren wie man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Armbanduhren für Dummies:
> 
> - Wenn du den Arm locker nach unten fallen läßt und wenigen Sekunden später die Uhr auf den Betonboden scheppert....dann war sie zu locker.
> - Wenn sich deine Hand zunächst blau grün und letzendlich schwarz verfärbt und anfängt schlecht zu riechen... dann war sie zu eng.
> ...




lachflasch^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich preferier ja die Sonnenuhr. Basiert auf erneuerbarer Sonnenenergie und ist zuverlässiger als batteriebetriebene




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (26. Dezember 2009)

Naja dafür brauchst du dann auch n Kompass, weil du sie immer neu ausrichten musst beim Zeit ablesen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Dezember 2009)

Das ist der Witz an der Sache. 'Ne Tragbare Sonnenuhr macht keinen Sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (27. Dezember 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Armbanduhren für Dummies:
> 
> - Wenn du den Arm locker nach unten fallen läßt und wenigen Sekunden später die Uhr auf den Betonboden scheppert....dann war sie zu locker.
> - Wenn sich deine Hand zunächst blau grün und letzendlich schwarz verfärbt und anfängt schlecht zu riechen... dann war sie zu eng.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man mühelos 1-2 Finger unter die Uhr stecken kann, ist sie genau richtig.


----------



## Silenzz (27. Dezember 2009)

Carcha das käme mir irgendwie nicht richtig vor xD


----------



## F-S-N (27. Dezember 2009)

Nerds wollen eine Uhr anziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Nerds wollen eine Uhr anziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, will auch mal raus gehe, und da hab ich halt kein pc um die zeit zu schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn man mühelos 1-2 Finger unter die Uhr stecken kann, ist sie genau richtig.



Jo, hast recht so passt sie am besten. xD


----------



## Raethor (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ich persönlich werd wahnsinnig wenn meine Uhr nicht richtig fest sitzt... ich will einfach immer einfach den Arm heben können und die Uhr genau in der richtigen Position zum Ablesen haben...

Bei mir passt auch gerade mal der kleine Finger drunter. Mehr Finger müssten da dann schon gequetscht werden^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jo, will auch mal raus gehe, und da hab ich halt kein pc um die zeit zu schauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pffft, für sowas hat der moderne Nerd von heute nen tragbaren PC (nein ich mein keinen Laptop sondern ein Handy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und zum Thema: die einen mögens locker, die andern eng. Machs so, wies für Dich am angenehmsten ist. Aber anschwillende Hand ist definitiv zu eng!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Pffft, für sowas hat der moderne Nerd von heute nen tragbaren PC (nein ich mein keinen Laptop sondern ein Handy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja weiss aber nicht ob es dein Chef so gerne sieht wenn du alle 15 Minuten aufs Handy schaust, hab schon öfters Ärger bekommen.... ausserdem finde ich einfach eine Uhr praktischer muss nicht dauernd das Handy aus der Hosen Tasche raus nehmen.


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja weiss aber nicht ob es dein Chef so gerne sieht wenn du alle 15 Minuten aufs Handy schaust, hab schon öfters Ärger bekommen.... ausserdem finde ich einfach eine Uhr praktischer muss nicht dauernd das Handy aus der Hosen Tasche raus nehmen.


Ok ich arbeite am Computer, daher kenn ich solche Probleme nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nunja ich mag halt keine Armbanduhren oder Armbänder und -reifen generell. Da fühl ich mich immer so eingeängt. Ausserdem hatt ich früher ein paar Armbanduhren. Erstens gingen die ständig kaputt (bin auch nie sonderlich sorgsam damit umgegangen) und zweitens hab ich dann andauernd auf die Uhr gestarrt. Wenn ich jedoch nur ein Handy zur Verfügung hab, schau ich verhältnismässig selten drauf und so vergeht die Zeit viel schneller.


----------



## dalai (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du deine Finger nicht mehr spürst, ist die Uhr wahrscheinlich "etwas" eng, eine Uhr sollte aber auch nicht so locker sein, dass sie bis zum Ellbogen hochrutschen oder gar vom Arm runter rutschen kann. 

Wenn die  Uhr dann immer noch nicht gut sitzt kannst du sie auch mit einem Seil am Hals befestigen, wie uns dieser nette Herr zeigt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dort dann aber auch aufpassen, wenn die Schnur zu eng ist hast du ein Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, jetzt wieder im Ernst. Einen Finger sollte schon unter die Uhr passen, aber jeder mag das anders, sie sollte einfach beim Handgelenk bleiben.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok ich arbeite am Computer, daher kenn ich solche Probleme nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


joa geht mir genau so hab ständig meine uhren kaputt gemacht >.<
wobei ich guck nid mal aufs handy (wie auch ist ja eh fast das ganze jahr aus)^^

PC Uhr ftw!!


----------



## Damokles (4. Januar 2010)

Ein paar Grundsätze:

 Für Jungfrauen und Armbanduhren gilt Folgendes:
_"Eng ist ein dehnbarer Begriff"_

 Wobei "_Ich mags gern blutig" _nur für Steaks und Jungfrauen zutrifft_._
 Bei einer Armbanduhrenthematik ist davon eher abzuraten!

Und ein:_ "Flutscht mir ständig runter"_ ,ist das sowohl bei Armbanduhr 
als auch bei Jungfrauen suboptimal.

Wichtig sind ein guter Sitz, schönes Aussehen und auf jeden Fall sollte sie richtig ticken!
Dann hast du auch viel Freude an Deiner öhm... Armbanduhr!

Bin ich sexistisch?
Mein Doc meint: "Ja!"


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ein paar Grundsätze:
> 
> Für Jungfrauen und Armbanduhren gilt Folgendes:
> _"Eng ist ein dehnbarer Begriff"_
> ...


wo gibts damokles-fanshirts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wo gibts damokles-fanshirts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn ja dann nehm ich bitte einen lastwagen voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ja dann nehm ich bitte einen lastwagen voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf ner Website kann man sich eigene T-Shirts machen, könntest sogar ein eigenes von dir machen und 20 kaufen und hier im Forum viel teurer verticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will ein Lachmann Shirt xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will ein Lachmann Shirt xD



wtf? ó_ó


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wtf? ó_ó



Nicht du sonst hätte ich DER Lachmann geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiss dein so heiliges DER ja zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nicht du sonst hätte ich DER Lachmann geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann ist ja nochmal gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2010)

Hmm ich mach ein _Reflox-Shirt_ Wenn ich 1000 davon verkaufe komme ich nie mehr ins Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In schwarz und blau erhältlich!
Für unsere Mädchen auch in Pink!


----------



## Damokles (4. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wo gibts damokles-fanshirts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für den geringen Unkostenbeitrag von 40,- Euronen (zzgl. Versand) bei mir zu beziehen.
Über getragene Shirts lass ich auch mit mir reden. 
*DAS* kostet aber extra und wird nicht billig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

